# NetworkManager setzt hostname auf "localhost.localdomain"

## Tickeldi

Hallo Gemeinde.

Seit einem emerge -uDN world wird mein $HOSTNAME bei jedem Bootvorgang auf "localhost.localdomain" gesetzt.

Das zieht, wie man sich vorstellen kann einige Komplikationen mit dem X-Server nach sich.

Der Hostname ist an sich korrekt gesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ole # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/hostname
> 
> # Set to the hostname of this machine
> ...

 

Und der Übeltäter bereits gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ole # cat /var/log/messages | grep localhost
> 
> Oct 20 15:29:15 grobi NetworkManager: <info>  Setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no default device)
> 
> Oct 20 15:36:12 grobi NetworkManager: <info>  Setting system hostname to 'localhost.localdomain' (no default device)
> ...

 

Wie kann ich nun also den NetworkManager dazu überreden, meinen Hostnamen bitte nicht zu ändern?

----------

## AWO

Nabend,

hast du entsprechende Einträge in der /etc/hosts?

```

127.0.0.1            localhost.'deine_domain' localhost

IP_deines_Hosts      hostname.'deine_domain' hostname

```

Gruß André

----------

## kernelOfTruth

/etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf

 *Quote:*   

> send host-name "tux";
> 
> supersede host-name "tux";

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/176873

----------

## Tickeldi

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> send host-name "tux";
> ...

 

Das funktioniert für mich leider nicht. Vor allem schreibt sich folgende Zeile jeden Neustart zuoberst in meine /etc/hosts.

```
127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain        localhost
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Tickeldi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> send host-name "tux";
> ...

 

naja, dann versuch einfach mal die ~ (unstable bzw. testing) Versionen der relevanten Pakete:

dhcp

networkmanager (USE="dhclient nss resolvconf")

nm-applet (wenn du es brauchst)

hier mal meine flags:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcp-3.1.2_p1  USE="-doc -minimal (-selinux) -static" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.1_p20090824  USE="avahi dhclient nss resolvconf -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -doc -gnutls" 0 kB
> ...

 

(avahi wird nicht wirklich benötigt)

vielleicht hilft das evtl. ja   :Confused: 

----------

## Tickeldi

Ich hab die Testversionen emerged. Leider haben sie auch keine Besserung gebracht. Auf einer anderen Maschine bekam ich mit dem selben Update kein solches Problem. Sehr seltsam.

Ich habe, um X nutzen zu können, erst einmal den networkmanager aus dem runlevel ausgetragen.

Wenn noch irgendwer eine Idee hat bin ich begierig sie zu lesen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gladdle

Soviel ich weiss musst Du nach dem eintrag in die /etc/hosts Deinen kernel (zumindest bei den gentoo-sources) neu backen. War da mal nicht so was?

----------

## 69719

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Soviel ich weiss musst Du nach dem eintrag in die /etc/hosts Deinen kernel (zumindest bei den gentoo-sources) neu backen. War da mal nicht so was?

 

Nein, der hostname wird lediglich verwendet um eine kleine Info auszugeben wer auf welchem Rechner den Kernel in Version xyz mit gcc... erstellt hat.

Siehe

```

dmesg | head

```

----------

